# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  счет фактура

## AntonXXX

Вечер добрый,не кто не подскажет как на счет фактура выданный проставить галочку выставлен,то есть что она бы автоматом ставилась.

Capture.PNG

----------


## pirat-123

В конфигурации поправить одну строчку !

----------


## AntonXXX

какую именно?


> В конфигурации поправить одну строчку !

----------


## МАТРЁШКА

Добрый день. подскажите пож. комплексная конфигурация, при печати счета и накладной сумму с ндс печатает с тремя знаками после запятой, как сделать два знака после запятой?

----------

